# "Our Preciousss..." by ADist



## mustafaerdogar

Hello, aquascapers! Greetings from Turkey! My name is Mustafa and this is my first post in this forum (and also in all international forums for a long time). 

I want to share one of my amateur group' s tanks with you. My group' s name is ADist (Aquarium Design Ä°stanbul; in Turkish "Akvaryum Dizayn Ä°stanbul") consist of four aquascapers. For more info about us and more photographs of this layout (and others we did) you can visit our site: http://www.akvaryumdizaynistanbul.com 

Your comments are very important for us   


*"Our Preciousss..."
A Hobbit house concept from the Lord Of The Rings*















*Tank Dimensions (cm): *40*23*25 (h) --- (using only 15 cm height except sand height)

*Net Aquarium volume:* 12 liters

*Setup Date:*May 2010

*Flora: *
Eleocharis parvula
Fissidens fontanus
Vesicularia sp.

*Fauna:*
Neocaridina denticulata 
Caridina japonica

*Hardscape material:*Silica sand, lava rock, some grey stones, small battens and driftwood

*Lighting:* 2*15W T8

*CO2:* Pressurized CO2 for first 3 months then removed.


----------



## George Farmer

Very well executed with great sense of scale, even though I'm not a huge fan of tree 'scapes.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v

Hi 

Welcome to the forum. There is "one" word I would like to say about your scape "WOW".

Regards
Paul.


----------



## Mark Evans

recently, I may have been a bit 'downbeat' about scapes like this, but this particular scape' seems to make me go back on my view a little. 

This is incredible! 

The tree looks so damn real!


----------



## mustafaerdogar

Thank you everyone; very pleased to hear these good words from you


----------



## foxfish

Fantastic so middle earth it made me smile


----------



## Luketendo

Really good, that moss is perfect and it looks so much larger than it is.


----------



## mustafaerdogar

Thank you all!

This tank submitted to IAPLC 2011 by Batuhan BAYRAM (one of our group members) and took 265th place. Not bad, not very good    And also submitted to IBAC 2011 and took 4th place!


----------

